# Met Someone I Really Like



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Been on a few dates with this gal I really like. On the second we made out for hours on the beach, it was nice. 

Gotta move slow although I'm happy to have sex with her, and she with me, we've both expressed that. She won't be meeting the kids unless we can last for at least a year, my kids come first. So far she seems to be understanding that I'm only available is when my kids are with their mom (my ex wife).

Happy place :smthumbup:


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wheels65 said:


> Been on a few dates with this gal I really like. On the second we made out for hours on the beach, it was nice.
> 
> Gotta move slow although I'm happy to have sex with her, and she with me, we've both expressed that. She won't be meeting the kids unless we can last for at least a year, my kids come first. So far she seems to be understanding that I'm only available is when my kids are with their mom (my ex wife).
> 
> Happy place :smthumbup:


Dang, good for you man!!! That is awesome that you are setting the rule for the kids too. Way to go brother.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations stud boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

Wheels65 said:


> ...She won't be meeting the kids unless we can last for at least a year, my kids come first. So far she seems to be understanding that I'm only available is when my kids are with their mom (my ex wife)...


Hat's off to you for having your priorities straight! Your kids should always come first. Lust/love/like/(call it what you will) can come and go, but the love you have with your children will be forever. If she turns out not to understand this, then she is not the right one IMO. You've got my respect...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Good for you, Hot Wheels! :smthumbup:


----------



## toneman55 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not divorced yet but appears I may be in the near future. I'm envious of your making out...man I wish I could be in your place. Our counselor has advised me to wait at least a year before take the next step. I'll have to see what happens. 
Good luck and be careful with the high tide.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Good for you! See, life DOES go on after divorce!


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

well done. i was going to wait a year also but have met someone i lke too


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy for your Wheels


----------

